# Session closed - und nun?



## mario87b (6. Aug 2014)

Hallo.

Ich schreibe Daten in die Datenbank zurück. Dafür nutze ich tx.commit damit sich die Daten auch sofort in der Datenbank aktualisiert werden und nicht in irgendeiner Zwischenschicht rumliegen.

Wenn ich dann aber einen Reload auf die entsprechende Seite mache und direkt dorthin browse, dann bekomme ich immer ein Session close Exception. Ist ja auch in Ordnung commit macht die Session zu.

Die Klasse, die die Verbindung via Hibernate macht, instanziere ich jedoch neu und trotzdem kommt der Fehler.

HInweise?

Ich kann dich nicht erst am Ende der kompletten Sitzung ein tx.commit machen. Wenn der Nutzer ewig rummacht und dann das Fenster z.B. zumacht sind doch alle Arbeitschritte weg.

Wie löst man das?

Danke.


----------



## stg (6. Aug 2014)

Ohne Code und Fehlermeldung vermute ich einfach mal, dass der Fehler in Zeile 42 ist :idea:

Vorab aber schon mal: Du kannst natürlich so viele UserTransactionen starten und commiten, wie du lustig bist. Was du aber falsch machst, wird dir hier keiner sagen können, da bis jetzt ja auch keine weiß was du überhaupt machst


----------

